# Pumilio Morph Guide



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm wondering what is the best
Pumilio Morph Guide out there..

The ones that are linked in the
Care Sheets are outdated and the
links are no longer live...

I know there are a lot of fuzzy areas
in the morph and peoples opinions
about whats what.. . 

Regards,
Justin


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

hey justin
have you seen this one?
Oophaga pumilio Morphguide


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

might not be the best but its a good one...
Oophaga pumilio Morphguide


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

haha NM. looks like im not the only one out there that uses it.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

wow those are nice looking frogs!


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, that ones pretty good,
i think its helping me narrow down
which pumilio i would want for my next
tank i am planning 

I'm Torn between Darklands and Cayos 

what do you guys think !


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cayos! That will be the first and possibly only pumilio I get.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I updated the care sheet link.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

kyle1745 said:


> I updated the care sheet link.


Dang that was fast Kyle, thanks


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Cayos! That will be the first and possibly only pumilio I get.


Thats what i have been thinking...
But those Darklands with the bright
bellies are pretty awesome as well


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a note that not all of these are in the hobby or obtainable.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've noticed that as well Kyle. There is actually another morph that looks similar to the cayo that I've seen that I actually like more, but I've not ever seen any available or seen members pics of them.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

If you can afford them.... Escudo are my personal favorite
but between Darklands and Cayos I think I would choose darklands


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

One must also take that guide with a grain of salt. Not all of the "morphs" represent populations (i.e. yellow solartes), but show variation within populations.

Personally, I'd opt for Isla Colons - Bocas del Drago. They're very cool frogs.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't forget the morph guide on DendroBase: www.DendroBase.de


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

wow awesome! i can't read it but that page is going into my favorites.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a question about Cayos...
Can darker leg parents produce
lighter leg offspring... such as 
blue legs ?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

basshummper said:


> wow awesome! i can't read it but that page is going into my favorites.



google translates the site for you:

Translated version of http://www.mister-wong.de/users/256216761/


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

After going thru the "Pumilio Morph Guide" with so many morphs that vary so differently I would think that all these types can't be all from the same species, Is it just me or does anybody else share my opinion?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Greg said:


> After going thru the "Pumilio Morph Guide" with so many morphs that vary so differently I would think that all these types can't be all from the same species, Is it just me or does anybody else share my opinion?


It seems they are in the phases of speciation from the variability shown. They are talking about splitting the costa rican pumilio from the panamanian. colors and size can be misleading when referring to species. Mantella Aurantica should be very closely related to Solarte`s then? Moreso than Cauchero or Bastis?
Cayo de Agua(I presume, since Cayo means Island and there are cayo nancy and a few others) do throw variable offspring in regard to dark legs and light legs.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That blue basti is one of the coolest Pumilio I have seen in quite some time. I had no idea that they even existed!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> After going thru the "Pumilio Morph Guide" with so many morphs that vary so differently I would think that all these types can't be all from the same species, Is it just me or does anybody else share my opinion?


It's my belief that they are subspecies, but not full species. Hagemann and Prohl out of Germany want to split the Costa Rican and Nicaraguan morphs from the Bocas morphs as well as the Escudo morph from the rest, and make the complex three different species. Another paper just came out that might throw a wrench into things (I have yet to read it, but looking at their phylogeny, they have Uyamas randomly grouped with Costa Rican frogs, which seems to me to have come out of no where).

There are many things that are considered to making a species a species. Hagemann and Prohl pretty much just looked at genetics, which is still somewhat up in the air as far as being accepted or not. There are a few researchers I know that are looking into other methods to confirm or refute their findings. I, personally, will be doing genetic testing next semester on the morph I found and comparing it to the Escudos to see if their recommendation for Escudos holds true since my morph basically looks like mainland Escudos.


----------

